
Show HN: A simple web app to store passwords - mossmann
https://prettygoodpasswords-777.appspot.com/
======
zuxfer
You need to mention how you are saving the passwords, where you are storing
them, what kind of encryption you are using and also is your code open sourced
?

These are the very first things that I would look for in a password storage
mechanism. You cannot just expect people to trust you with their passwords.

~~~
mossmann
Completely agree. Check the about page. Pretty decent detail there. I do plan
to release source.

------
wingerlang
I would never pay money or store my passwords to a website with that domain,
looks really really spammy and kind of "fake" (if that makes sense) when
adding numbers to it.

The website itself looks very, how can I say this nicely, amateurish? Not sure
who the target market is here.

~~~
mossmann
Appengine forces you to add those numbers when creating the domain. I've
purchased the prettygoodpasswords.com domain but having troubles getting that
work with the ssl certificates.

I am just one guy, and I'm not a web designer. So yeah, that would be the
amateur hour design you sense.

Well, target market would be people who want something fairly simple,
transparent, and not overpriced.

Obviously needs more work. Thanks for the feedback.

------
snehesht
What's the difference between your app and other password managers ( keepass,
lastpass etc. ) ? Do you offer anything unique that others don't ?

~~~
mossmann
Pros: Browser based means no install. So works in more places.

Easy data import, export.

Transparent data treatment. View raw data stored for your account.

Two factor authentication - if enabled in your google account.

Better password strength indicator. Some don't even check against top 10k most
common passwords.

Cheaper ;-)

Cons: Not native app means no Touch ID.

No nice browser plugin - like Dashlane.

------
cpeneguy
Just my 2 cents - before you ever release anything to HN, make sure that what
you have works 100%. You can always add other functionality later. You would
have been better off waiting to submit with the SSL cert working and limited
functionality with a poorly designed website than submitting with a broken SSL
cert and no domain name.

------
mossmann
I'd like to incorporate some kind of auto-login from an entry. But not sure
how to make it easy for users to add their own login urls.

------
Tmeister
Sorry, but I will never trust my passwords to someone who can't setup a domain
with SSL.

------
Daniel_Marcos
I think you meant "premium?" Just some nitpicking

~~~
mossmann
Ack! Thanks for the heads up.

